# Question Regarding Kato Power Supply



## JStussy (Dec 31, 2020)

Hello,
In a previous post, I had a question regarding switches on my Kato Unitrack layout, and was informed I should convert my manual switches to remote. I've found a relatively easy way of converting my existing turnouts to remote by using Kato's DC Switch Machines, each of which will be connected to a Turnout Control Switch. I've also looked at some wiring diagrams and found that up to eight Turnout Control Switches can be connected to a Kato Accessory Power Supply (22-081); I want to power the switches separately from my DCC controller, as I've heard trying to power accessories with one is inadvisable. My question, however, is as follows: If the DC Switch Machines/Turnout Control Switches run on DC power, and the Accessory Power Supply to which the Turnout Control Switches will be attached uses AC power, should I invest in DC Converter(s) for the Accessory Power Supply, and if so, can the DC Converter(s) simply be connected to the end of the Turnout Control Switches?

I've talked with representatives at Kato regarding this matter, but they seem to keep thinking I mean the Accessory Adapter (24-829) as opposed to the Accessory Power Supply. I've also included an image of the wiring diagram mentioned above. Image 1 is the one with the Accessory Power Supply connected to eight Turnout Control Switches.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

There is a 'manual' for the device on line when you
Google the Kato 24-829. It comes up as a PDF file. There are
no actual instructions or details about the device. It appears to
wirelessly 'snap' connect to a Kato power source of 12 v DC. There seems
to be an 'output' into which is plugged a Kato device which it
seems (per the PDF) could be the Kato turnout control. Your
best bet is that a fellow Kato user has these devices and
and can advise. And all this is why so many of us avoid
proprietary sets that require that only their products can be
used. Ordinarily, a simple 12 DC supply (like a walwart) would supply power
to a panel of push buttons that control the various turnouts.

Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

After my post #2 I came across this Kato turnout
control device.



http://rpc-electronics.com/kato.php



It requires the 'simple' 12 v DC supply I mentioned
earlier...as the details note...that can be a walwart. (all wall warts
show OUTPUT voltage and whether AC or DC). Or you
can use an old DC train power pack track voltage set to 12 volts.

This appears to be what you need.

Don


----------



## ntrains (Feb 6, 2021)

JStussy said:


> Hello,
> In a previous post, I had a question regarding switches on my Kato Unitrack layout, and was informed I should convert my manual switches to remote. I've found a relatively easy way of converting my existing turnouts to remote by using Kato's DC Switch Machines, each of which will be connected to a Turnout Control Switch. I've also looked at some wiring diagrams and found that up to eight Turnout Control Switches can be connected to a Kato Accessory Power Supply (22-081); I want to power the switches separately from my DCC controller, as I've heard trying to power accessories with one is inadvisable. My question, however, is as follows: If the DC Switch Machines/Turnout Control Switches run on DC power, and the Accessory Power Supply to which the Turnout Control Switches will be attached uses AC power, should I invest in DC Converter(s) for the Accessory Power Supply, and if so, can the DC Converter(s) simply be connected to the end of the Turnout Control Switches?
> 
> I've talked with representatives at Kato regarding this matter, but they seem to keep thinking I mean the Accessory Adapter (24-829) as opposed to the Accessory Power Supply. I've also included an image of the wiring diagram mentioned above. Image 1 is the one with the Accessory Power Supply connected to eight Turnout Control Switches.
> ...


The setup in pure Kato terms is as follows:
*22-081 (KATO鉄道模型ホームページ | 製品詳細 | どこでも電源コネクター)*
● The conventional AC/AC adaptor included with 22-012 or 22-014 Power Pack is unusable. 22-082 AC/DC adaptor for N-scale models or 22-083 AC/DC adaptor for HO-scale models is usable. This device can be used for 22-018 Power Pack Standard SX 22-101 Soundbox 24-840 Turnout switch 24-844 Power Supply for Automatic Signal and 20-605 3 Color Automatic Signals.
● Features of product
● 1.This is a device which converts the AC for households into DC for model railroad products and feeds and controls power to soundbox and to turnouts as well as to a railroad crossings and electric signals.
● 2.Equipped with a power supply switch it can control turning on or off of all the connected accessories.
● 3.The device feeds power to various accessories through snap terminals or the accessory terminals.
● 4.Equipped with overcurrent protection circuit this device protects accessories connected in case of short circuit. When the cause is removed it can be restored by turning on the power supply switch on it.
● 5.Installed with LED indicator on the upper side. It is lit green if in order. If a short circuit is detected it will be lit red.
● 6.Input power: 13.5V or 17V
● 7.Output Voltage: DC12V when AC adaptor for N scale models is in use. DC16V when AC adaptor for HO scale models is in use.
● 8.Rated current: 2.0A
● 9.Dimensions: W40 x D85 x H59 mm (except for projections)

Now for the power brick (this kato product is an AC device):
22-082 N Gauge - This is a 12V 2A AC adapter
22-083 HO Gauge - This is a 16V 2A AC adapter

So for your needs the 22-081 acts as a AC-DC convertor, and any AC power supply from Amazon which has the same plug (probably plenty) will do. The 22-081 will protect your switches and do the DC conversion.
As a final point - your switch in the Kato universe has a only a momentary current draw. One such supply and adapter will supply any number of switches since only one activates at a time. Now a double crossover has 4 switch machines that fire together but this supply will handle that with ease.
At some point you will need extensions for your switches - I can show you how to make your own extensions cheaply with the mini- Tamiya connectors Kato uses. Check out my blog ntrains.org


----------



## Steve Rothstein (Jan 1, 2021)

I might be able to help a little. The Kato power pack has two snaps on the side that are designed for outputting DC power to their switches used for turnout control. The switches require a DC input and only have the snaps on them for making the connection. If you also want a DC output for some other reason, you can snap the accessory adapter (24-829) into the snaps instead. It has a plug receptacle that you can use to get DC 12V power to an accessory such as a signal light.

There is also a DC adapter (24-842) that has two wires for an input and has the snaps on the side to connect the turnout switches. This is actually a rectifier that transforms AC input to DC. Most older power packs have an AC accessory output terminal. This connector is designed to use that accessory output to the DC turnout control switches from Kato. As you might have figured, the switches have snap connectors to stack them. While the diagram shows only eight, I do not think there is an electrical limit to how many you can connect. There may be a limit before the weight causes them to disconnect. A support might be needed to get around that. The reason there is no electrical limit is that each switch only draws power for the split second that it is actually being moved. Kato has what is to me an interesting design for the switch to do that. So, while they are sitting there, they draw no power and it doesn't matter how many you have.

So, a direct answer to your question is that the turnout control switches require a DC input power supply and don't care how you get the DC power to them. You can connect any DC 12V power supply you want to the turnout switches if you have a way to make the connection. I bought a separate DC power supply to use for my layout. With my DC power supply, I have that problem of how to connect the two wires to the switch. I happen to have an extra switch I am going to take apart so I can use the half of the case with the snap connectors and have a clean inside terminal to solder to. The turnout control switches are in somewhat short supply in my area, so I may still look at other ways to get this done.

If you have an AC power supply, you can use the 24-842 adapter to connect to the turnout controllers. If you end up with mixed turnouts or switch machines (as I did), you may need both a DC and an AC power supply for them.


----------



## JStussy (Dec 31, 2020)

Thank you for your response . If my understanding is correct, then, attaching the 24-842 DC Converter(s) to the 22-081 Accessory Power Supply (which is AC powered) should enable me to have a steady supply of power to my switches while converting it to DC whenever I need to throw a switch. I see where having multiple control switches connected to the power supply might pose a weight problem, and figured I might need to set aside a space (possibly on a shelf under the table) on which to put them.

I do, however, have some more questions regarding the DC Converter(s). While I see that they can snap to the Turnout Control Switches, I also notice wires that would presumably connect to the track. Would I need to put in a Terminal Unijoiner to make this connection? I already have four Terminal Unijoiners on my layout to connect two auto-reversing units to the two reversing loops (in a figure-8 configuration) and the "main" track. Second, as I'll be running multiple trains with a Bachmann DCC controller, would having DC Converters connected to my layout cause any issues with running DCC trains, even though the DCC controller and the Turnout Control Switches would be running on different power supplies?



Steve Rothstein said:


> I might be able to help a little. The Kato power pack has two snaps on the side that are designed for outputting DC power to their switches used for turnout control. The switches require a DC input and only have the snaps on them for making the connection. If you also want a DC output for some other reason, you can snap the accessory adapter (24-829) into the snaps instead. It has a plug receptacle that you can use to get DC 12V power to an accessory such as a signal light.
> 
> There is also a DC adapter (24-842) that has two wires for an input and has the snaps on the side to connect the turnout switches. This is actually a rectifier that transforms AC input to DC. Most older power packs have an AC accessory output terminal. This connector is designed to use that accessory output to the DC turnout control switches from Kato. As you might have figured, the switches have snap connectors to stack them. While the diagram shows only eight, I do not think there is an electrical limit to how many you can connect. There may be a limit before the weight causes them to disconnect. A support might be needed to get around that. The reason there is no electrical limit is that each switch only draws power for the split second that it is actually being moved. Kato has what is to me an interesting design for the switch to do that. So, while they are sitting there, they draw no power and it doesn't matter how many you have.
> 
> ...





ntrains said:


> The setup in pure Kato terms is as follows:
> *22-081 (KATO鉄道模型ホームページ | 製品詳細 | どこでも電源コネクター)*
> ● The conventional AC/AC adaptor included with 22-012 or 22-014 Power Pack is unusable. 22-082 AC/DC adaptor for N-scale models or 22-083 AC/DC adaptor for HO-scale models is usable. This device can be used for 22-018 Power Pack Standard SX 22-101 Soundbox 24-840 Turnout switch 24-844 Power Supply for Automatic Signal and 20-605 3 Color Automatic Signals.
> ● Features of product
> ...





DonR said:


> After my post #2 I came across this Kato turnout
> control device.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## J.Albert1949 (Feb 3, 2018)

The problem I see with using the Kato 24-829 "accessory adapter for 22-014 power pack" is that it seems to require plugging into the side of the power pack, and then the switch levers must all be plugged into that.

Thus, you end up with everything "plugged together in a line" -- it works, but it won't be very "flexible" in terms of setting up your control area.

Again, I suggest using the 24-842 "DC converter" in conjunction with a power source that is approximately 15 volts a.c.

The power source could be an old HO power pack (use the "accessory" outlets which are nominally 15vac).

Here's an example I just saw on ebay (I have no financial connection to the seller):








Athearn HO Scale Sdk-789 Hobby Transformer Throttle Direction Control for sale online | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Athearn HO Scale Sdk-789 Hobby Transformer Throttle Direction Control at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





I've been using a similar setup for almost 3 years now (using a 50-year-old MRC power pack). Works fine.

I've also seen relatively cheap "wal-wart" type 120-15 volt ac transformers, but they all have leads with a circular plug on them. You'd need to get an adapter plug, and then "cut the leads" and mate them to those on the 24-842.

Here's a pic of my switch levers. You can see the 24-842 on the left:








Here's the power supply (sitting on a piece of wood on the floor):








Here's the terminal block I used to connect the leads from the 24-842 to the power pack (thin orange wires to power pack; white and red/white leads to the 24-842):








It was VERY easy to get set up.


----------



## JStussy (Dec 31, 2020)

Hello,
Thank you for your response . I wasn't planning on using the 24-829 adapter (as I won't be using a Kato Power Pack), but rather the 22-081 Accessory Power Supply which, from what I've read, runs on AC. I've also purchased a 16 volt AC adapter that can plug into the Accessory Power Supply, as I read 16v is recommended for HO Scale.

I was thinking of having the switches arranged much like you have below, with the Accessory Power Supply attached to the opposite end of where the 24-842 is attached. I'm thinking I wouldn't need a separate "wall wart" (aside from the abovementioned AC adapter) in this case, but may be limited in how many Turnout Control Switches I can attach to the Accessory Power Supply. The wiring diagram I looked at for this power supply shows eight switches as the maximum that can be connected to one power supply.



J.Albert1949 said:


> The problem I see with using the Kato 24-829 "accessory adapter for 22-014 power pack" is that it seems to require plugging into the side of the power pack, and then the switch levers must all be plugged into that.
> 
> Thus, you end up with everything "plugged together in a line" -- it works, but it won't be very "flexible" in terms of setting up your control area.
> 
> ...


----------



## JStussy (Dec 31, 2020)

Hello,
Just as an update, I've now received all 10 Turnout Control Switches, the DC Converter, two 22-081 Accessory Power Supplys, and two compatible 22-083 16v AC adapters, though I'm still waiting on the Switch Machines. I plan on lining up the switches much like J.Albert1949 has above, As I'm not planning on using a terminal block configuration, though, I'm wondering if I can simply connect the DC Converter to the track using a Terminal Unijoiner and Adapter Cord.

I've also done a little bit of research on the Kato 22-081 Accessory Power Supply, and in looking at its features, it states 

This is a device which converts the AC for households into DC for model railroad products and feeds and controls power to soundbox and to turnouts as well as to a railroad crossings and electric signals.
Which leads me to believe that having this device connected to my Turnout Control Switches would render the DC Converter superfluous.

Please let me know what your thoughts/opinions are.


----------

